# Newbie from Florida



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to this group and just want to introduce myself, I am in North Florida, Jacksonville area, been knitting/crocheting since I am 10 years old and I am not ashamed to admit I am now 55. I love to knit, crochet, ( craft) I look forward to "talking" with you all, and sharing ideas. 

Diane


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome from SE Michigan. Glad you joined us.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome from UK!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from hot and sunny Arizona.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome from Canada. this is a friendly and informative place to come .


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Welcome from Gambrills, Maryland. You will love this site.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

I lived in Jacksonville once for about two years.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Another welcome from Michigan! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello Diane welcome to KP from Toronto


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome from New York State. We lived in Florida for 2 years and had to return here due to a recession. We loved it there.

Come visit us often; it's a lively place...


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome from California


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome Diane.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hi Diane!!!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello from Indianapolis.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Diane, welcome from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello, welcome from Lincolnshire UK, nice to meet you.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey and welcome! I am in Jacksonville too! Westside


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Diane,
You should enjoy yourself on here. I'm recently back to UK from living in Citrus Hills FL.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

welcome from west central fl!! you're gonna love this forum!! i knit & crochet as well . . . in fact, trying to finish up here so i can get to it!! again, welcome!!


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome, from Al. 
Enjoy


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi and welcome from the Hudson Valley, NY


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Hi from your neighbor in Anna Maria on the Gulf Coast!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Welcome from another Floridian ( at least part time). Southern east coast.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome from Orange City Fl.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from South Jersey I to have knitted since childhood and have been at it a long time. However my crochet skills are not anywhere near my ability at knitting. I do love to quilt too.


----------



## Claudiaann (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome from St. Augustine, your neighbor!


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome from another Floridian in St. Augustine


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Diane and welcome from Pa. So glad to have you with us. I am a avid crocheter my self


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome from West Branch, MI. I 'winter' in Ocala, Fl. You will love this forum.


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome to KP from central FL! I'm about 2 hours southwest of Jacksonville. Seems to be several members from this area. Maybe we could all meet sometime and have a "knit-in". (I know that's showing my age! LOL!). Happy knitting!


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome from Tallahassee


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Greetings from Tallahassee!

Hazel


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Judi Muscle said:


> Welcome to KP from central FL! I'm about 2 hours southwest of Jacksonville. Seems to be several members from this area. Maybe we could all meet sometime and have a "knit-in". (I know that's showing my age! LOL!). Happy knitting!


A knit in sounds like a LOT of fun! I'm sure we could scare up a Starbucks somewhere! LOL


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Judi Muscle said:


> Welcome to KP from central FL! I'm about 2 hours southwest of Jacksonville. Seems to be several members from this area. Maybe we could all meet sometime and have a "knit-in". (I know that's showing my age! LOL!). Happy knitting!


I'm about three hours west of Jacksonville. If you find a centrally located area for a knit-in, please let me know!

Hazel


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome from Jupiter!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC .... :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome Diane from Orlando


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome from Bradenton, Florida


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome from Bradenton, Florida


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from Orlando. :thumbup:


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome, I'm in the North East corner of Jacksonville. 
Kathy


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome from Australia


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

We are in Winter Springs;wear my knitted socks all year,particularly in the big box stores that keep the air conditioning on frigid. During winter late night dog walks, I wear knitted hats, sweaters, and my knitted fingerless gloves. I may look like Nanook, but enjoy being warm.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

ummirain said:


> We are in Winter Springs;wear my knitted socks all year,particularly in the big box stores that keep the air conditioning on frigid. During winter late night dog walks, I wear knitted hats, sweaters, and my knitted fingerless gloves. I may look like Nanook, but enjoy being warm.


So many people don't realize that it gets darned COLD in Florida in the winter! It sure does here in Tallahassee. And we even get snow now and then.

I, too, bundle up in the winter. I look like Nanook when I'm walking my dog in the early morning.

Hazel


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> So many people don't realize that it gets darned COLD in Florida in the winter! It sure does here in Tallahassee. And we even get snow now and then.
> 
> I, too, bundle up in the winter. I look like Nanook when I'm walking my dog in the early morning.
> 
> Hazel


That's what I was telling someone in another thread... I'm working on my winter sweater made in fishermen's wool because it does freeze here in Jacksonville


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

gdiane said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this group and just want to introduce myself, I am in North Florida, Jacksonville area, been knitting/crocheting since I am 10 years old and I am not ashamed to admit I am now 55. I love to knit, crochet, ( craft) I look forward to "talking" with you all, and sharing ideas.
> 
> Diane


 Welcome from Williston Florida.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome Diane from just south of you in Keystone Heights


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Welcome from Lady Lake, Fl


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Diane, and another warm welcome from Australia.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome, , it's great to have people from all over the world at our fingertips. for those who posted they are in the same arena, I actually live on Fleming Island, and a few of you mentioned a Knit In, HOW COOL would that be!!! Maybe we can figure something out,,


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi from Adelaide, South Australia


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee ~


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

gdiane said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome, , it's great to have people from all over the world at our fingertips. for those who posted they are in the same arena, I actually live on Fleming Island, and a few of you mentioned a Knit In, HOW COOL would that be!!! Maybe we can figure something out,,


Since so many folks showed an interest in a meet up... I put this together...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-292398-1.html#6194087


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

